# Pb niveau son vidéo avec casque sur Ipad 2



## liloulilou (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai un petit souci sur mon Ipad 2 : le niveau du son pour les vidéos louées (sur Itunes) est vraiement très très bas (au point de ne pas entendre dans un TGV en marche). En revanche le son est très fort sans le casque (casque apple). Je n'ai en revanche pas ce souci pour écouter de la musique (qui a un niveau sonore très bon avec ce même casque). J'ai mis rtous les réglages à fond, cela ne change rien. Que puis-je faire ?
merci par avance
Lilou


----------

